# What type of disease is this and is it contagious?



## Micah Peterson (May 19, 2021)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That doesn't look like a disease, it looks like an injury. 

Slather that area with antibiotic ointment.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I agree with Robin. Possibly by other chicks. Be very careful with this. If chicks draw blood they will keep pecking until the chick dies. This leads to cannibalism. If blood has been drawn, I'd recommend the use of a red light bulb in their heat lamp that makes everything look red.*


----------



## Micah Peterson (May 19, 2021)

Thanks Robin and Dana! I gave it a bath, dried it off and applied antibiotic ointment, we'll see what happens!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How long have you had peep? I'm kind of thinking this happened before you ever got it.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Micah Peterson said:


> Thanks Robin and* Dana*! I gave it a bath, dried it off and applied antibiotic ointment, we'll see what happens!


*Just Dan.*


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

danathome said:


> *Just Dan.*


Oml I just figured out that your username is Dan At Home not Dana Thome... I feel a little stupid now...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hania41806 said:


> Oml I just figured out that your username is Dan At Home not Dana Thome... I feel a little stupid now...


Blame him for having such a long user name. LOL


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Hania41806 said:


> Oml I just figured out that your username is Dan At Home not Dana Thome... I feel a little stupid now...


The email dates back to before I retired as a teacher. You should not feel a little stupid as how would you know. Some of the names... it's anyone's guess...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know, until Hania pointed it out I didn't realize that's exactly what it says.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*And that is why I said she should not feel stupid.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, duh. Some people are so literal.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Well, duh. Some people are so literal.


Dana Thome is not so bad!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Dana Thome is not so bad!


*HA-I am glad that is not my name.*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

It's not a disease. Looks like the other ones are attacking it. Keep it separated until it heals.


----------

